# Enmudecedor o SpeechJammer



## Neodymio (Mar 2, 2012)

*Científicos japoneses crearon una especie de "arma" láser que provoca tartamudeo y enmudece a la persona a la que apunta. Se trata de un "SpeechJammer" (algo así como un bloqueador de discursos).*







Ls pistola es capaz de dejar muda a la gente. Desarrollada por los japoneses Koji Tsukada y Kazutaka Kurihara, la idea se basa en el hecho de que para hablar correctamente, los seres humanos necesitamos escuchar lo que decimos, de forma que podemos ajustar nuestro discurso a medida que lo vamos emitiendo. El problema viene cuando hay un ligero retraso entre el momento en que se pronuncian las palabras y el tiempo en que se oyen. Si eso sucede, la gente, desorientada, tiende a dejar de hablar. "SpeechJammer" provoca que alguien que habla escuche sus propias palabras con un retraso de 0,2 segundos.

Para que esto ocurra, la máquina adjunta un micrófono direccional y un altavoz en una caja que también contiene un puntero láser y un sensor de distancia y, por supuesto, un ordenador para calcular el tiempo de retardo basado en la distancia desde el altavoz. Para que funcione, la persona que utiliza el arma la apunta a la que habla, con el puntero láser como guía y, a continuación, aprieta el gatillo. Funciona para distancias de hasta unos treinta metros. Por supuesto, la máquina no provoca ningún tipo de malestar físico y el afectado recupera el habla de inmediato, publica ABC.es.

Los científicos dicen que no tienen planes de comercializar el dispositivo porque la tecnología es tan simple, que es dudoso que pudieran patentarla de todos modos. Aunque el uso de algo semejante puede suponer un pisoteo de los derechos humanos en malas manos, también es cierto que, en determinadas ocasiones, todos hemos soñado con tener algo parecido en nuestras manos. En algunos cines podría resultar tan imprescindible como la entrada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

pero es muy grande como para ir a un discurso con el tartamudeador-2000


----------



## miguelus (Mar 4, 2012)

A mi, Claudia Schifer, y Monica Belluci me producen el mismo efecto 

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

con este circuito incapacita el arma tartamudeador-2000 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuito-antitartamudez-51478/


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> A mi, Claudia Schifer, y Monica Belluci me producen el mismo efecto
> 
> Sal U2


----------



## capitanp (Mar 4, 2012)

Asi funciona, con un retraso de 150ms funciona muy bien


----------



## JBE (Mar 4, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Asi funciona, con un retraso de 150ms funciona muy bien
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGE_jOkZKGU



Jajajajaja muy bueno el video. 
Increible. Pero, el efecto no es solo por el retardo no?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Mar 4, 2012)

y el idiotizador del video, ¿funciona igual que el del primer mensaje? no tiene ningun efecto dañino? 
Realmente me gustaria tener uno para idiotizar un rato a la gente 

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Si no pudieran tenerlo la gente de la sociedad, porque en el programa lo usan como entretenimiento?


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Es que en el Hormiguero siempre hacen experimentos o cosas graciosas y chulas, ademas el del Hormiguero no es portatil, hacen lo mismo que el aparatito del 1º mensage pero por ordenador.

Salu2


----------



## jorger (Mar 6, 2012)

Buff pues si yo ya tartamudeo de por sí.. no me quiero imaginar como hablaría con algo asi.


----------



## DavidMJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Jajajajajajaja joderger alomejor el aparatito contraresta el tartamudeo.... 

Salu2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> Buff pues si yo ya tartamudeo de por sí.. no me quiero imaginar como hablaría con algo asi.



lo viste https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuito-antitartamudez-51478/


----------



## jorger (Mar 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo viste https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuito-antitartamudez-51478/


Si lo vi hace bastante tiempo y me pareció interesante pero nunca lo puse en práctica 
Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lo del Hormiguero se debe de hacer con un delay insertado en el retorno de auriculares, pero eso no es necesario, solo intentad cantar con vuestra voz monitorizada por el PC, la latencia te mata; o símplemente métele un pitch shift...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 7, 2012)

yo tengo la aplicacion en el telefono solo le pongo los auriculares y me divierto un rato


----------



## Bohemio (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesante como para pasar un rato agradable,alguien sabe como hacerlo?


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2012)

Bohemio dijo:


> Interesante como para pasar un rato agradable,alguien sabe como hacerlo?



Un poco de ram, algunos convertidores, dos cucharadas de conocimiento,  unas horas de tiempo y listo.


----------

